# what to do to get a job while pursuing BCA from ignou



## shoumik9831 (Sep 14, 2012)

i had passed higher secondary in 2001 with pure science background
my date of birth is 28/02/1983
after that i was in complete disarray.

In 2004 i had enrolled the BCA course in distance mode from IGNOU and continue to carry on it..
but after a while i dont concentrate enough in study for BCA ..so until 2006 i had only passed 6 subjects..
as the course is an integrated one for MCA,so in 2008 i automatically enrolled for the MCA..but till date i havnt completed any of my paper of BCA and MCA also..in the mean time i have learned RHCE in 2009.
MANY of my friend now suggesting me to complete the BCA/MCA integrated course within 1 year i.e. 2 semester but as it is already 2012..i only will have the MCA/BCA degree by 2013 and till then i will reach an age on 30years.
but i am totally confused that if i completed my graduataion and masters at that age of 30+ can i enter the IT industry with a age of 30+ years with an MCA degree from IGNOU?
or else you suggest to take the short term courses like CCNA,MCSE or JAVA and ORACLE or PHP/MY SQl certification and with that try to create a chance to enter in IT industry as DATABASE administrator or NETWORK admin or sys admin..but will they take me at this age with only those certification without graduation.??

or you suggest me to carry on the graduation with those short term courses of ORACLE and JAVA..??

please help me sir.. i am at a loss..now there are very much pressure from surrounding ..


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

The good news is that you don't need a degree to get started in IT. Nor do you need any certifications.

The bad news is that, even with a degree, you're not likely to get a job starting out as a database administrator or a network administrator. Those jobs are typically given to people who have real-world IT experience. 

What you need to do is to get an entry-level IT job so you can start getting experience now. If you want to get certified, I would recommend only getting certifications that are relevant to entry-level tech work, such as the A+, Network+, and Microsoft Windows client certifications. Higher-level certifications can actually make you LESS attractive to entry-level employers, and without experience, higher-level certifications aren't going to help get you hired for anything beyond entry-level jobs.

Don't worry about how old you are. Age is not important. I didn't get started in IT until I was 28. I know several people who got started in their 50s and are doing quite well.


----------

